# Warm-up Race Cleveland Style at GLRC



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

This year we will be hosting our own Cleveland style warm-up race for those of us located in western michigan and beyond. It will be Saturday & Sunday, November 20 & 21, 2004, the week before the race. Indoor Champs rules will apply. Personal transponders, house transponders if needed.

*Classes:*
10th scale touring Stock, Mod. 
12th Scale Stock, Mod. 
*Schedule:* Track opens 9am, Registration 9am to 11am Racing start at 11:30am 3 Heats with Resort after 2 then mains for all.
36 x 84 "Ozite" Classes not listed above can be added 

*Location*:
GLRC... 2605 Sanford Ave. SW 
Grandville, MI 
(In the "Rivertown Sports Complex")


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Fred, not to nit pick or anything, but have we changed the name of our club, cuz u keep using *"CLRC" *so just was wondering...or do u just have the problem the rest of us do that u think faster than u type...:lol: .


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Web site:
http://www.glrcrc.com


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

knapster said:


> Web site:
> http://www.glrcrc.com


youve got mail!!!!!!
fred, check youre pm


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Web site:
http://www.glrcrc.com


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We are expecting a larger than normal crowd this weekend. We can pit
up to 75 racers at this point with room for 75 more. If you have a table 
and chair you may want to bring it just in case.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> We are expecting a larger than normal crowd this weekend. We can pit
> up to 75 racers at this point with room for 75 more. If you have a table
> and chair you may want to bring it just in case.


Cool, can't wait! The champs are just around the corner.


----------

